
Linus Torvalds: “So please don't stop.” (2004) - lucaspiller
https://lkml.org/lkml/2004/12/20/255
======
RustyRussell
I feel the same was as Linus, which is why I started the Trivial Patch Monkey
(and hence my mention in this post). Note that it's still going, as mentioned
in MAINTAINERS:

    
    
      TRIVIAL PATCHES
      M:	Jiri Kosina <trivial@kernel.org>
      T:	git git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/jikos/trivial.git
      S:	Maintained
      K:	^Subject:.*(?i)trivial

------
x1798DE
This is a mailing list post about the values (and costs) of submitting
"trivial" patches to the Linux kernel, particularly from new contributors (in
case this headline wasn't sufficient to give you any idea _whatsoever_ what
the post is about).

